# PC to HDTV: No workss



## Apacx (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 2 DVI ports for my graphics card, from port 1 runs a DVI cable to the computer monitor. from port 2 I have a DVI to HDMI adapter, from there runs a 25 foot HDMI cable attached to the HDTV.

1. OK so, the display actually works on both displays as the computer is booting, but as soon as the OS loads, a sound queues, windows no longer detects the HDTV. HDTV presents a blue no signal screen.

2. Then, once windows is loaded, I unplug the HDMI cord from HDMI 1 (tv) and plug it into HDMI 2 (tv), a sound queues, I check the computer and now windows detects the HDTV. Then, I pick up the TV remote and press source, the TV begins to change to HDMI 2

3. A sound queues, the computer monitor goes black for 3 seconds. Upon return, windows no longer detects the HDTV. All along the HDTV is is presenting a black "please wait.." loading screen. After 7 seconds the HDTV screen turns to a blue no signal screen. 

4. Then I unplug the HDMI cord from HDMI 2 and plug into HDMI 3.... rinse and repeat steps 2 and 3. I'm tired of cat and mouse; please help me.

P.S. Sometimes It rarely rarely randomly works. Once during step 3 I pressed the source button a second time and my desktop displayed onto the HDTV. I turned the HDTV off and back on again, signal is lost.

HDTV: Phillips 47PFL6704D/F7, 47inch, 1080p, 120hz, Firmware: 1.08 (most recent)
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3326 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, 512 Mb, Driver: 8.861.0.0 (most recent)
Catalyst Control Center: Version: 11.6 (most recent)
Hard Drives: C: Total - 466627 MB, Free - 44494 MB; D: Total - 10239 MB, Free - 4908 MB; F: Total - 1430796 MB, Free - 380602 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0FM586, A00, ..CN7360491K00S5.

WINDOWS DISPLAY SETTINGS

Display 1: DELL S2009W
Resolution: 1600 x 900 (recommended) @ 60Hz
Orientation: Landscape
Multiple displays: Extend these displays
Properties: Generic PnP monitor, True Color (32 bit), Windows Driver: 6.1.7600.16385

Display 2: Phillips 105S (105S2)
Resolution: 1920 x 1080 (recommended) @ 60Hz
Orientation: Landscape
Multiple Displays: Extend these displays
Properties: True Color (32 bit), 1080p, Windows Driver: 6.1.7600.16385

ATI RADEON HD 4600 SERIES
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9490)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Total available graphics memory: 1919 MB
Shared System memory: 1407 MB
Driver: 8.861.0.0 (5/24/2011)


----------



## Apacx (Jun 21, 2011)

solved, tv side problem, after turning the tv off, cycling through inputs, and reselecting an HDMI port, allowed RC Keys in menu, selected mode selection in menu while hdmi input screen was loading pc screen, allowed pc input.


----------

